# Console 'for the kids' - which one should I get?



## Growan (Oct 11, 2015)

For some mental reason, the missus is considering getting the boys a console. I have no objections....!

The main idea is for him to have access to proper minecraft rather than the pocket edition he has on his tablet. Also lego world looks good for him.

Less important, but far more important is me. My needs. My preference.
I'm going to be able to swing this either way, cos I'm the 'techy' one. She knows nothing. Mmmmbwahaha!

Sooo..... last console I had was an original xbox, I played Morrowind pretty much exclusively.

Sooo..... I figure there bonus's both ways, but which is the better lump for a casual gamer. Xbox one or ps4, or would I probably not be disappointed with a 360 or ps3?

The fallout games and skyrim are going to be the sort of thing that floats this goat's boat, but I need to remember the kiddies too. After all, they're my golden ticket to gaming glory.


----------



## ricky1lung (Oct 11, 2015)

Ps4.

We have minecraft for the ps4, it gets regular updates ( even the PS3 version is getting regular updates ) and the kids love it. Plenty of kids friendly games and of course Lego.


----------



## resinhead (Oct 11, 2015)

I don't game much, but have both, and vote ps4


----------



## heckler73 (Oct 11, 2015)




----------



## PKHydro (Oct 11, 2015)

It's a slippery slope, this happens more than you would think.


----------



## GrowUrOwnDank (Oct 11, 2015)

Growan said:


> For some mental reason, the missus is considering getting the boys a console. I have no objections....!
> 
> The main idea is for him to have access to proper minecraft rather than the pocket edition he has on his tablet. Also lego world looks good for him.
> 
> ...


The new Apple TV does apps. Not sure if it's out yet but may be worth considering.


----------



## Growan (Oct 11, 2015)

GrowUrOwnDank said:


> The new Apple TV does apps. Not sure if it's out yet but may be worth considering.


Apps they have. They both have Samsung galaxy tab things, which covers everything from angry birds to basic photo editing stuff.
Now thinking a mid range laptop might be more useful longterm, the older one's 5 so could get some use out of it. 

...but....skyrim.....!


----------



## GrowUrOwnDank (Oct 11, 2015)

Growan said:


> Apps they have. They both have Samsung galaxy tab things, which covers everything from angry birds to basic photo editing stuff.
> Now thinking a mid range laptop might be more useful longterm, the older one's 5 so could get some use out of it.
> 
> ...but....skyrim.....!


I used to love playing the flash games online. My fav is Bloons Tower Defense. They are available free online I think but I ponied up a few bucks for the app too.


----------



## toaster struedel (Oct 11, 2015)

Wait Christmas is coming, it might be time for the Xbox 2 or ps 5! I always liked the Xbox personally.


----------



## Growan (Oct 11, 2015)

Well my sis just offered me an original xbox and a ps2 for nothing....

It's not quite how I'd expected things to play out, but it'll give me chance to see how much it fucks up his ability to sleep/reason/work etc.

Then, after Xmas. ....upgrade!


----------



## torontoke (Oct 11, 2015)

As a tech guy look into which option is backwards compatible.
The Xbox one is supposed to get an update which will allow it to play all the old 360 games too which would make access to a large game library much cheaper.
I'm not sure the ps4 plays PS3 games.


----------



## ASCIIGHOST (Oct 11, 2015)

a 1 TB Hard Drive, the original Wii, and some time set aside to jailbreak the wii, and download the games.


----------



## sunni (Oct 15, 2015)

Wii is best for children, imho , smash bros is where its at with children plus skylanders , and all your nintendo classics 

if you want something thats more for entertainment, netflix, twitch, hulu , internet youll want the ps4 or xbox one

having owned all 

xbox tends to be more social, depending on the type of games you allow your kids to play xbox tends to have a more teenager - young adult followers who happen to swear A LOT during some types of games. so depending on how old your kids are you may wanna push them away from playing ONLINE in certain games 

ps4 tends to have better stand alone player games where story richness is more the focal point. it also has social aspects but less so than xbox

as of right now its rumored ps4 will be going on sale heavily soon, so if youre looking for a good deal, i would ps4 it


----------



## Blue Wizard (Oct 16, 2015)

Isn't it obvious? You can play Space Invaders on it, nuff said.


----------



## Uzurpator (Oct 17, 2015)

only ps4, dude


----------



## Siino Gardens (Oct 17, 2015)

ps4 after christmas time sounds like a real treat, if you liked skyrim you can play elder scrolls online . Costs like 30 bucks for the game now and there is 0 requirement to pay the 15 bucks a month fee unless you want a shiny horse or a costume. You can get stuff like potions and gems but nothing bought really makes it so you have an advantage over another player.

Fun stuff man! I hope you and your family enjoy game time .


----------



## rkymtnman (Oct 18, 2015)

sunni said:


> Wii is best for children, imho , smash bros is where its at with children plus skylanders , and all your nintendo classics
> 
> if you want something thats more for entertainment, netflix, twitch, hulu , internet youll want the ps4 or xbox one
> 
> ...


catch me up to speed please sunni. ps4 is supposed to go down how much? to be honest, i'm not even sure what they go for new at the local walmart now.


----------



## sunni (Oct 18, 2015)

rkymtnman said:


> catch me up to speed please sunni. ps4 is supposed to go down how much? to be honest, i'm not even sure what they go for new at the local walmart now.


i dunno i just skimmed through the article because i own an xbox 360, and a ps3, and i mostly computer game , but it was on like some gaming website , something about how they are supposed to go on sale soon, which is probably what will happen, christmas is a big time for those consoles


----------



## Growan (Oct 18, 2015)

sunni said:


> Wii is best for children, imho , smash bros is where its at with children plus skylanders , and all your nintendo classics
> 
> if you want something thats more for entertainment, netflix, twitch, hulu , internet youll want the ps4 or xbox one
> 
> ...


The boy's probably not old enough for online shenanigans yet, we've had to tell him to stop watching Jack Septic Eye on youtube. That guy really gets worked up about Goat Simulator!
Mind you. All the bad language and filthy talk he spouts is copied directly from his father.

Oops


----------



## sunni (Oct 18, 2015)

Growan said:


> The boy's probably not old enough for online shenanigans yet, we've had to tell him to stop watching Jack Septic Eye on youtube. That guy really gets worked up about Goat Simulator!
> Mind you. All the bad language and filthy talk he spouts is copied directly from his father.
> 
> Oops


ya always best to stay offline for kids imho. 
whatever console you choose im sure the child will be over joyed ,


----------



## outlier (Oct 29, 2015)

Have to agree with Sunni. Whatever you go with I'm sure that all of you will love it. Well, the wife may not 

It may not be a concern for you (or the kids), but I'd look into the exclusive games for each platform and go from there. Like forza is only for xbox etc. It may be no probs either way. Good to know though before you buy.


----------



## outlier (Oct 29, 2015)

PKHydro said:


> It's a slippery slope, this happens more than you would think.


Haha! She seriously needs to rollitup


----------



## Grojak (Nov 2, 2015)

If this is for JUST your kids I'd say Xbox One because that seems to be what most people have, if it's for they kids and you know you're going to want to game.. PS4, I have a PS4

That said if your wife EVER gamed in the past WII U is a great choice for all, I got my wife one last year for xmas, most major titles are on all 3, through WII U online you can get all the old Nintendo classics My wife just beat Mario 3 for the first time and she's almost done with Super Mario World also she's soon to witness someone beating Zelda for her first time (me of course) Mike Tyson Punchout is on there, Mario Kart 8 is countless hours of fun, though for a true gamer its frustrating as hell because it's less based on skill than luck.


----------



## ricky1lung (Nov 17, 2015)

I hate to say it but I have to.

Don't invest in a PS4, I've had one for 1yr 1.5 months.

I had purchased it in September, in the following January it overheated on its own and was sent in for service. They swapped out the main board and instructed me I would have an additional 6 month warranty added on.

Everything was good until Friday, when the dreaded fan noise started and it melted down again. This happened after Sony support was closed so I had to wait until Monday to address the issue.

The story isn't all bad though. 

I called Sony, the rep then told me my unit is 1.5 months out of warranty because the "6 month" addition was actually only 3 months and not tacked on to the end of the term but ran with the original warranty and ended 3 months after it was returned from service.

To make a long story short, I asked to speak to another rep who may have authority to make decisions the first rep may not be able to, the supervisor asked about the issues and contacted marketing at corporate and they agreed to send another box out to ship my unit to repair and they are sending me a brand new unit instead of repairing this one.

The ps4s are expensive, and there are known widespread issues like the one I mentioned ( it's actually pretty common ) but, when it works, it works great. 

Sony stepped up and was willing to correct the issue so they deserve recognition for the service. The hardware really does need some work though.

With Christmas around the corner, I know there will those who look to purchase the unit. Hopefully this will make people more aware of the issues the ps4 does face.


----------



## Vikerus Forrest (Nov 23, 2015)

If you're a techie look into steam machines. Or even just a nice handbuilt machine for the gaming space. You'll have 1000's of games at the download rather then cd's and a linux environment for yourself


----------



## Mad Hamish (Dec 13, 2015)

Late to the party on this one but as far as my daughter goes absolutely no beating Nintendo. Really good gear built well had no issues at all. Skylanders comes kinda close. But nothing eats the hours like a good Nintendo title you really have to watch game time. If it is for your kids and you want to feel the value of every cent you spend, they are impossible to beat.


----------



## Nyan Rapier (Jan 3, 2016)

PC, your kids can discover the wonderful world of the internet. :3


----------



## m4s73r (Jan 4, 2016)

I was exclusively a pc gamer. FPS are my thing. However i hated the controller. way to many years of mouse and keyboard. Well i came across a simulator that allows me to use my mouse and a playstation3 navigation controller, wont go back to gaming pc's. 
I picked Xbox as i use a surface 3. Im all up in microsofts ass anyway. So running my surface dock into my xbox one just kinda streamlined it all for me. And I liked the controller better then PS4. I dont use it much, but when I do (assassins creed mainly) i like it. No issues with my system in the year and a half ive owned it.


----------

